# hot wings with brinkman electric smoker......



## vman (Jul 27, 2006)

i am new to the site and want to share a wing technique i use that will have the neighbors begging u for wings. i came up with this method by ongoing competition i had with a co-worker.....we always tried to make better wings than each other and it became an "art" and very serious!

i use a brinkman electric and also a gas Great Outdoors Smokey Mountain smoker....the smoke times for this recipe is for the brinkman electric, but u can do it with any smoker, just adjust the smoke times.

anyway for the chicken wing lovers with a brinkman electric smoker.....try this.
-if u like hot wings, marinate them 12-24 hours in your favorite hot sauce concoction.....but no marinade required if u don't like hot stlye wings, or just use your favorite marinade....if no marinade at all, brush them with olive oil.
-i use applewood chips and soak them overnight in 50/50 water and apple cider or apple juice. :) 
-when ready to start remove the wood chips and use the 50/50 mixture in the water pan and add a bunch of whole smashed garlic to it.
-load up both grates with the wings...i get 20-25 pieces/grate.
-smoke for 75 minutes, than switch the grates.....put top grate on the bottom and the bottom grate on the top to even out the dispensed moisture from the water pan...now smoke another 75 mins.
-now u have 2 1/2 hours smoke time, remove the wings and cover them with your favorite BBQ sauce (i like to mix honey-mustard with a hot bbq sauce), now return the wings to the smoker for approximately 30 mins and check to see when the BBQ sauce texture is right for your liking.

just wanted to share for welcoming me to your site. try variations of this to your flavor liking. if u have the brinkman electric, these times should be about just right.

i also do this recipe with thighs, drumsticks, and whole legs, but total smoke time needs to be in the area of 5 hours.

will take any comments, hope u like it!


----------



## riz9 (Jul 31, 2006)

Sounds good!  I'm relatively new to smoking so I haven't gotten around to trying everything yet, but quickly on my way.  I try to make something different every weekend.

Do you know the temp you were smoking at?


----------



## vman (Jul 31, 2006)

hi riz9, sorry...don't know the temp that the brinkman was putting out. it was my first smoker i bought about 4 or 5  years back. it has no vents and does not have a thermometer. i smoked by trial and error with the smoke times. i can now smoke with it by "how much chicken is in it" and know how long it needs. it was a cheapy for 50$ but it cranked out lots of good food for me and still works when i want to use it...mainly for a batch of wings.
next time i use it i will drill a hole for a thermometer to see the temp it gets....u got me curious now..LOL.
for my split chix and whole chix and meats i use a GOSM.


----------



## peter murphy (Dec 31, 2011)

what temp did you set electric smoker at ??????


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## africanmeat (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## steve nellett (Jan 1, 2012)

Those Brinkman Electric smokers only have one temperature setting, ON!  Should be in the low 210-225 range, give or take.  Do you generally just toss the wood chips right onto the rocks/element?  Or do you use a pan or tray of some kind?


----------



## eric n (Feb 3, 2013)

I picked my Brinkman up used for just under $10 at a local auction, and another at an estate sale for $15 though that one needs an element.

As for the wings, I usually just turn it up and the gauge on mine always reads in the middle which I believe says "Ideal" and let them go for about four hours. Usually use Hickory or Mesquite and just rub them with EVOO and salt and pepper them, and never a complaint.

Read somewhere about leaving the chips dry, and putting them on the bottom just under the element, and got a lot of good smoke time, and flavor, versus soaking the chips. And, I usually put a beer or whatever is lying around for my moisture.

Today will be a Jamaican Lime Chile option, an Adobo rubbed panko.pepito asian-fusion wing and just a good, old fashioned smoked wing.


----------

